# Midland, MI - #09-1496, F Adult, stray



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Age: Adult 
Sex: Female 
Size Medium 
Complaint No: 09-1496 

My adoption fee is $53.00.
I am located in cage 17x18

Midland County Animal Control
4371 E Ashman St
Midland, MI 48642-8882

Phone: <span style="color: #FF6600">(989) 832-6856</span>
Fax: (989) 832-6858

Hours:
Monday-Friday, 8:00am - 5:00pm

http://www.co.midland.mi.us/petadoption/details.php?id=2238


A gassing shelter


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

listed as a mix but is def not.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

bump for this pretty one


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

bump for this pretty


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

morning bump for pretty


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

Such a pretty girl. Would you say she is 3-4?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

pretty girl bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

morning bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

bump before bed


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

just heard from the someone that eval this dog. She is wonderful! Love everyone cat dogs very mellow.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

bump for the pretty one


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

She's lovely, reminds me of a girl named Fancy that my friend had growing up.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

pm you blackwulff


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

Back to the top!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI stray female #09-1496*

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I just called the shelter and this sweet girl was adopted.









Another female shepherd came in yesterday as a stray but is not listed on their site yet so I will keep checking for pictures and info.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

This dog was adopted by friends of mine, I emailed them her bio they went and saw her and fell in love. They are going to update me with a name and some pictures. I will post as soon as I get them.

Doreen


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

This puppers can be moved to safe.


----------

